# Feel terrible waking up in the morning



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

ok that's an understatement. I can't describe exactly how I feel, but it's quite like I have a flu without fever and chills. I also get extreme dizziness, not the kind most people experience in the morning, but more like the brain getting deprived of oxygen, even when I stay in bed. After taking a shower and having a breakfast, however, I feel normal.

In case you need to know, my sleep cycle had been pretty messed up but returned normal about 2 weeks ago. I sleep around 1-2a.m. and wake up at 10-12p.m.

Anyone have an insight?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmm..nutrition and depression seem to be the culprits.

It's very hard for me to find healthy food with enough calories. I usually have 2 eggs and a bowl of cereal in the morning and whatever's left in the fridge for other meals. I can't really cook and don't like eating outside. What's worse, I have an unknown disorder that makes me retch whenever I put food in my mouth. I did an endoscopy and the stomach looked fine. I do not have anorexia either.

Couldn't ask for a better reply. Thank you.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

akstylish said:


> ok that's an understatement. I can't describe exactly how I feel, but it's quite like I have a flu without fever and chills. I also get extreme dizziness, not the kind most people experience in the morning, but more like the brain getting deprived of oxygen, even when I stay in bed. After taking a shower and having a breakfast, however, I feel normal.
> 
> In case you need to know, my sleep cycle had been pretty messed up but returned normal about 2 weeks ago. I sleep around 1-2a.m. and wake up at 10-12p.m.
> 
> Anyone have an insight?


Even though you're sleeping normal now, feeling like your brain is getting deprived of oxygen sounds serious. I would go to my doctor or the emergency room just to see if anything serious is going on. It could infact just be your anxiety thats causing these bad feelings but you never know. Either try going to the docs/hospital, but also try exercising if you don't. If you have a tread mill, start jogging on that. I had these horrible heart palpitations/skipping beats and once I started exercising, they went away. I don't know if this will infact help you, but you're body will love you for it. I hope you feel better.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I think I exercise enough daily. I actually need more calories.

I plan to see a doctor soon. Just wanted to see if this sounded familiar to anyone. Thanks.


----------



## Smith (Jun 4, 2009)

I have similar problems in the morning. I wake up feeling panicked and sick like I have the flu or am hung over, but often times without reason. Once I eat and shower I usually feel okay, but sometimes I can be in bed for a few hours before I get up and feel this sickness like feeling. I haven't figured out how to stop it yet though


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Smith said:


> sometimes I can be in bed for a few hours before I get up and feel this sickness like feeling.


same here. even if i'm not sleepy, i can't get out of bed for hours because of it.


----------



## Slayer0420 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just a thought, but have you ever heard of "Delayed sleep phase syndrome"?

(copied from here) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_syndrome

Delayed sleep-phase syndrome (DSPS), also known as delayed sleep-phase disorder (DSPD) or delayed sleep-phase type (DSPT), is a circadian rhythm sleep disorder, a chronic disorder of the timing of sleep, peak period of alertness, core body temperature, hormonal and other daily rhythms relative to societal norms. People with DSPS tend to fall asleep some hours after midnight and have difficulty waking up in the morning.

Often, people with the disorder report that they cannot sleep until early morning, but they fall asleep at about the same time every "night", no matter what time they go to bed. Unless they have another sleep disorder such as sleep apnea in addition to DSPS, patients can sleep well and have a normal need for sleep. Therefore, they find it very difficult to wake up in time for a typical school or work day. If, however, they are allowed to follow their own schedule, e.g. sleeping from 4 a.m. to noon, they sleep soundly, awaken spontaneously, and do not feel sleepy again until their next "night".

The syndrome usually develops in early childhood or adolescence,[1] and sometimes disappears in adolescence or early adulthood. It can be to a greater or lesser degree treatable depending on the severity, but has not yet been found to be fully curable. Prevalence among adults, equally distributed among women and men, is approximately 0.15% or three in 2000 (see below).

DSPS was first formally described in 1981 by Dr. Elliot D. Weitzman and others at Montefiore Medical Center.[2] It is responsible for 7-10% of cases where patients complain of chronic insomnia.[3] However, as few doctors are aware of its existence, it often goes untreated or is treated inappropriately. DSPS is frequently misdiagnosed as primary insomnia or as a psychiatric condition.[4]


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

It could be anxiety. There is such a thing as nocturnal panic attacks. I think I get them sometimes because I often wake up with chest discomfort and a feeling of being "hungover" even when I didn't have anything to drink the night before. It can be helpful not to eat too close to bedtime, and to avoid caffeine late at night.

I went to the doctor because chest pain can be serious but there was nothing wrong with my chest. They told me it was most likely anxiety. I think it is because now that I've been on celexa for a while, I don't have the problem very often anymore.


----------

